# Hawaii Reviews for July 2011...



## billhall (Jul 4, 2011)

Hawaii Reviews July 2011


----------



## billhall (Jul 4, 2011)

*Kona Coast Resort II, Big Island, 7/2/11*

*New Review *


Kona Coast Resort II  
Reviewer: [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 4, 2011)

*Lawai Beach Resort, Kauai, 3/18/11*

*New Review *


Lawai Beach Resort  
Reviewer: Norbert Woods​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 4, 2011)

*HGVC at the Hilton Hawaiian Village - Grand Waikikian, Oahu, 3/1/10*

*New Review *


HGVC at the Hilton Hawaiian Village - Grand Waikikian  
Reviewer: Tamara & Ken Fehling​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 22, 2011)

*Royal Sea Cliff, Big Island, 6/28/11*

*New Review *


Royal Sea Cliff  
Reviewer: Edward Jung​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 22, 2011)

*Holua Resort at Mauna Loa Village, Big Island, 7/9/11*

*New Review *


Holua Resort at Mauna Loa Village  
Reviewer: Marlena and Michael Criss​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 22, 2011)

*Pahio at Kauai Beach Villas, Kauai, 7/2/11*

*New Review *


Pahio at Kauai Beach Villas  
Reviewer: [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 22, 2011)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North, Maui, 5/13/11*

*New Review *


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North  
Reviewer: Jerome Boye​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

